

Will you leave your job to join the sharing economy? - elofjohnson
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/21/will-you-leave-your-job-to-join-the-sharing-economy/

======
nathantross
Interesting. I wonder if doing this is a sustainable job market for people
long-term.

